# Sabik na ako



## MickyS

Hopefully, this isn't an untoward sentence, but I cannot find the defintion of kamasama.  I do see the word being used, however.

Sabik na ako kamasama ka.

I am eager to...?

These two I tried to translate.  Did I come close?

Sabik na ako sayo.
I have a deep longing for you.  (Or I miss you very much.)


Sana ako lang din mahal mo wala ng iba.
I hope you love me and no one else.


And a question about...

Gusto na kita makasama asawa ko.
In my translation forays (including here, in fact), I have seen this one translated as "I want to be with you, my husband" and "I want you to be my husband."   My speculation regarding the translation variations is the first is an accurate translation and the second is an inference.

As always, many thanks for your wisdom.


----------



## epistolario

MickyS said:


> Sabik na ako kamasama ka.


 
Perhaps, it's "makasama" (to be with someone) from the word "kasama" (companion). 

Sabik na ako "makasama" ka = I'm eager to be with you.


----------



## MickyS

That makes a great deal of sense.  Thank you.


----------



## niernier

MickyS said:


> Hopefully, this isn't an untoward sentence, but I cannot find the defintion of kamasama.  I do see the word being used, however.
> 
> Sabik na ako kamasama ka.
> 
> I am eager to...?



It should be, "Sabik na akong makasama ka." I am eager to be with you.



MickyS said:


> These two I tried to translate.  Did I come close?
> 
> Sabik na ako sayo.
> I have a deep longing for you.  (Or I miss you very much.)
> 
> 
> Sana ako lang din mahal mo wala ng iba.
> I hope you love me and no one else.
> A more accurate translation is, "I hope that I am the only one you love and no one else."





MickyS said:


> And a question about...
> 
> Gusto na kita makasama asawa ko.
> In my translation forays (including here, in fact), I have seen this one translated as "I want to be with you, my husband" and "I want you to be my husband."   My speculation regarding the translation variations is the first is an accurate translation and the second is an inference.
> 
> As always, many thanks for your wisdom.



The first one is the accurate translation. Regarding the second translation, it can be an inference, but the sentence "I want you to be my husband", in case you are wondering, is "Gusto kita maging asawa." in Tagalog.


----------



## MickyS

Thanks for the final input.  It helps greatly!


----------



## epistolario

niernier said:


> It should be, "Sabik na akong makasama ka."


 
This is the correct version, but in speech, speakers tend to omit the "na": 

ako + na = akong 

Sabik na ako[ng] makasama ka. 

I'm not sure if it's incorrect because elision is a common phenomena in languages. And in many languages, many cases of elision are considered acceptable.


----------

